# BM Super Spec discussion



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been using BM paints for 30 years now. Some of the recent changes have me baffled. These VOC laws suck. 

My go to paint from BM is now Super Spec. I get good value for my dollar and I like the product. It covers good and the finish is decent. I do use the regal line a fair amount of the time but for $18 a gallon its great.

I would like to know if any of you guys notice that when applying two coats or going over an existing finish it takes some good push to lay it on. My big question is......Do any of you guys use additives or water for a better flow? What do you use and with which finishes?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Super spec loves a good splash of water. I have done that to SS for years and turns a heavy glue paint into a production monster. And still gets good coverage. I know of no other paint that does take a strong splash as well.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am going to try it tomorrow. Believe it or not I never have. How about floetrol?

I use a ton of Penatrol in Satin Impervo.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't need it. And I hate flotertrawl anyway. Use XIM latex extender instead.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

if you do, i'd def box it all in before. it'll make touchups easier.

but yeah, I shy'd aways from superspec cuz it is so sticky. But it is pretty cheap.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ultra Spec is coming. They'll probably have some to try if you can make it to the contractor event n your area. Ultra Spec is low VOC, and tints with the acrylic colorants. Should be almost the same price as Super Spec, if not the same.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hopefully it will perform as good. Man the Z Satin Impervo is so thick. I use about 20% Penetrol and a dash of thinner. If I dont the finish is brush mark city.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try Advance for trim.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Advance? Is this a new product? Man I am so behind the times.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a ton of Super Spec, and it all depends on the color. Some require buttering a little.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

How's business, Brian? What's Ira saying about the industry lately?


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Dan how you doing brother?
Business is still in the CRAPPER. Ira tells me business is still way off and Mike from BM tells me they have adjusted as well. I dont think anyone around here expects things to return to the levels of the 2004. 

I am keeping busy because I have learned to adjust my pricing. I work for less but I am working. I just spent 4 months painting a mansion in Ogunquit Maine. Finished today in fact. I have some cool pictures I should post here.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I am doing good. Merrimack Valley is a tough nut to crack, I think with real estate going back up - folks will be comfortable spending money again. So Ira's mansion is that big? LOL. My van broke down in a customer's driveway just before december, fuel pump fried. Mr. Alex Vannett to the rescue to drag my trailer out - there are some good guys in the Valley, and there are some guys I wish would disappear.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Its not that the house is so big its just beautiful. Full of fantastic details. I laid down a coat of enamel underbody and three thin coats of finely strained SI. His is very fussy and does not miss much. A good eye for detail.
Alex and his wife Christine are good people!


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Since we are talking super spec.

have you guys used the primer? I used it on my brothers office. The walls got skim coated
and I decided to go with super spec Latex Enamel Undercoater & Primer Sealer. I then applied two coats of regal matte finish. I find it does a good job for the price.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

I always thought Regal had better coverage.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Gotdibz said:


> Since we are talking super spec.
> 
> have you guys used the primer? I used it on my brothers office. The walls got skim coated
> and I decided to go with super spec Latex Enamel Undercoater & Primer Sealer. I then applied two coats of regal matte finish. I find it does a good job for the price.


That primer (253) is used a lot around here, but it does build up clogs on the paper when pole sanding pretty quick. Interestingly, BM Vapor Barrier primer does not seal as well as 253 from a paint holdout perspective.

As far as SuperSpec paint, I have never been a fan of it. I just do not feel like that level of paint is good paint. I think I would use Behr for walls before SuperSpec.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> I always thought Regal had better coverage.


Maybe, but that's debatable. I dont really care for Regal anymore, ever since it went 100% Acrylic, it seems harder to get it to lay down properly. Regal Matte is about the only one that I like still, in light/mid-tone colors. "Ben" seems to be the new king around here. Guys have switched from Regal to Ben and Super Spec to Ben. Im interested to see how Ultra Spec will do. 

If any of you go to the BM contractor event before me, check out Ultra Spec if they have it there on demo. Im not going until mid February, so i'll have to wait until then :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have only used Ben once and found it very sticky to work with. Coverage was only fair as well. Looked decent when wet, but poor when dried. Color HC-44. My paint store does not carry it though, so I have not given anymore time to it than that one gallon.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Ben is not sold locally, unless I go for a 30 min. Drive ( which defeats the purpose). I want to use it and see how workable it is. Either way I stay away from these paints, I like my work to look great and color to be exact so I try to talk my customers into aura. I also use allot of Regal eggshell, and Matte with out any problems.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Maybe, but that's debatable. I dont really care for Regal anymore, ever since it went 100% Acrylic, it seems harder to get it to lay down properly. Regal Matte is about the only one that I like still, in light/mid-tone colors. "Ben" seems to be the new king around here. Guys have switched from Regal to Ben and Super Spec to Ben. Im interested to see how Ultra Spec will do.
> 
> If any of you go to the BM contractor event before me, check out Ultra Spec if they have it there on demo. Im not going until mid February, so i'll have to wait until then :thumbsup:


 I hope Ultra Spec is a good replacement, because I need a $20 paint. Can't always up sell to regal or ben, my big store doesn't sell ben, and not planning on it either.

The only place I have that does is Ace and they are retarded on prices, and the owner won't work with me at all. I can get duration home for what they want for Ben.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I hope Ultra Spec is a good replacement, because I need a $20 paint. Can't always up sell to regal or ben, my big store doesn't sell ben, and not planning on it either.
> 
> The only place I have that does is Ace and they are retarded on prices, and the owner won't work with me at all. I can get duration home for what they want for Ben.


Theres alot that I dont plan for but end up doing anyways  From what I've seen and heard, Ultra Spec will basically be the same as Super Spec, other than being a true Low VOC, and tinting with acrylic colorants. The cost looks to be about the same as Super Spec, I cant see a reason not to switch over to it. Similar price, and a better product.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

NCPaint1: How do you have your hands on the pricing of UltraSpec already? We have not been informed of it at all yet, and cant find it on the portal. Any hints?

I know about the product but nothing on price yet.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I think they have BM baffled. None of these paints meet MPI #53 flat. Aura, Ben, Regal Matte, Super Spec and Collection and MoorStyle for those in Canada. Not sure I understand why that is. So many hold BM at the top of their lists.


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

It has me baffled BM is at the top of my list always, but then again I'm not the MPI.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> I think they have BM baffled. None of these paints meet MPI #53 flat. Aura, Ben, Regal Matte, Super Spec and Collection and MoorStyle for those in Canada. Not sure I understand why that is. So many hold BM at the top of their lists.



Thanks - At least you know what MPI is - I posted this a while back and got nothing...

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/master-painters-institute-8590/


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Thanks - At least you know what MPI is - I posted this a while back and got nothing...
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/master-painters-institute-8590/


Wow, that thread completele misfired!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ultra Spec is coming. They'll probably have some to try if you can make it to the contractor event n your area. Ultra Spec is low VOC, and tints with the acrylic colorants. Should be almost the same price as Super Spec, if not the same.


Anyone ever use the Ultra Spec?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Anyone ever use the Ultra Spec?


I used it a few weeks ago. I used the semigloss for some interior trim paint on an addition so it was primed and then two top coats. I thought it was pretty decent, I did not smell it but to be fair I don't smell most paints.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I think SS is crap. Never liked it. Did get to play with Ultra Spec and it is a totally different (and lovable) product. Local store isn't going to carry it though. 

"I just don't wanna carry all those lines." (said in a whine)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I think SS is crap. Never liked it. Did get to play with Ultra Spec and it is a totally different (and lovable) product. Local store isn't going to carry it though.
> 
> "I just don't wanna carry all those lines." (said in a whine)


I think that is a pretty common sentiment from the independent stores lately. I can see where BM has them in a little bit of a tough spot right now.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Super Spec is ok I don't like it for trim paint, but flat is a decent $22 paint so long as its not ultra deep base. Haven't used ultra yet, and would most likely spend a few more dollars for Ben instead. It is a great paint for the price.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I think that is a pretty common sentiment from the independent stores lately. I can see where BM has them in a little bit of a tough spot right now.


Its not the number of paint lines themselves, its the colorant systems and the fact that not everyone is on board. I dont want to be the first kid on the block with Ultra Spec when nobody else has it. Wait till one of my contractors starts an Ultra Spec job...drives 30 miles away...then needs another gallon that no other store has :blink: Stocking both Super and Ultra is just too costly at this point considering the volume that we keep in inventory.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So NC, explain the different colorant system, why does it have to be a certain system? Is it only because of the VOC issue or is it a formula issue? I got 2 gallons from BM mailed to me to test, but my rep has to take it to another store to tint it, so I can see where that is an issue.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> So NC, explain the different colorant system, why does it have to be a certain system? Is it only because of the VOC issue or is it a formula issue? I got 2 gallons from BM mailed to me to test, but my rep has to take it to another store to tint it, so I can see where that is an issue.


Its the standard system that's been in place for years VS the Gennex WB system that all the new product lines tint on. Aura, Regal Select, Natura, Ultra Spec, Advance etc etc. Its up to the dealers to buy their own tint machines for the Gennex line, and with the cost starting around 10K some dealers just dont have the means or desire to do so. 

The Gennex colorants are 100% acrylic 0 VOC. They only tint with compatible products like the ones named above. Pretty much any product with a base 1x,2x,3x,4x dictates that its on the Gennex system. The way that the EPA is trending on regulations, every new or reformulated product will be on the acrylic colorant system. The old system is still in place because BM cant force their dealers to switch over. Most are on board, it doesnt make sense not to. If you want the best products, and the latest technology, you get on board. It was a no brainer for me.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, I had heard that colorants are not regulated by EPA, until 2013.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> Thanks, I had heard that colorants are not regulated by EPA, until 2013.


Could very well be, BM is just staying ahead I suppose. Rather be in the lead than playing catch up. The EPA can do whatever they want, BM will already have everything in place with the most products already in use. SW and the rest have a few, but not nearly as many nor the quality. It'll be interesting in the next few years to see what happens with regulations. I'll be enjoying the boards here when SW drops their new lines and colorants into play. Gonna make for some great threads. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

253 rocks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ppg 6-2 rocks more.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> 253 rocks.


 
I have had several plastering issues cured with 253. Love it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

260 does not rock.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Wth you guys talking about?

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Ppg 6-2 rocks more.


:thumbsup: 6-2 is my go to drywall primer. 253 is pretty dam good also, but harder for me to get.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Super-uber double secret clique stuff. Or super spec level primers.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Painter's cliche. :jester:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

How much to buy in?

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> How much to buy in?
> 
> Pat


That is Sean's deal. You will need to pm him.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Please be gentle on the price, also if it's ok, can you guys wait till I get paid from a job I just completed. I left them a voice mail this morning and so far they are giving me the cold shoulder. 

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will beat sean's price by 10%.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Please be gentle on the price, also if it's ok, can you guys wait till I get paid from a job I just completed. I left them a voice mail this morning and so far they are giving me the cold shoulder.
> 
> Pat


Pat

If it doesn't work out, the buy in, I'll give you a deal on my seat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> How much to buy in?
> 
> Pat


PM sent



DeanV said:


> I will beat sean's price by 10%.


how about piggy backing with a finders fee?


----------

